# Hamm september



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Keep getting mails about the september trip so have decided to get it up earlier than we normally do, hopefully within the next couple of days, as usual strictly limited seats, already have 11 gone

The hotel must be booked asap by yourselves and starts at £57, this is the hotel we will be using

It Is Saturday the 10th that we are at the hotel

*http://www.mercure.com/gb/hotel-1164-mercure-utrecht-nieuwegein/index.shtml*

*Buizerdlaan 10 3435 SB NIEUWEGEIN - NETHERLANDS*

*Hotel code* : 1164 - *Tel* : 0031306044844 - *Fax* : (+31)30/6038374 - *@* : 
the manager of the Mercure Utrecht Nieuwegein, would like to welcome you.
Located near the A2 highway, the Mercure Utrecht Nieuwegein is just 10 km from the lively shops and nightlife of Utrecht. This luxurious 4 star hotel boasts 81 modern rooms, an outstanding restaurant as well as a bar, sauna, fitness center and swimming pool. The hotel also features a conference center with 16 meeting rooms, business corner and WIFI. There are up to 800 parking spaces available, 650 of which are under cover.


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

PM'd : )


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

all the info is now on the site ready


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

do u have a link for the site i cant find anything mate :bash:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

www.coachtotheshow.com


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Just a reminder, dont book the hotel yet, i am negotiating a discount for us all, with 20 odd rooms booked each time should be able to get a bit off the price


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

We will be staying at the mercure in Zwolle for this one, the rooms are from £51 for a twin and has the usual facilities, free internet, pool, sauna etc, The link will be on the coach site from Sunday


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

only a few left now, and dont forget to book the hotel:lol2:


----------



## treeboa34 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Hamm/Sept 2011*

Can't make September Steve but will definately be goin to the double in December!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

treeboa34 said:


> Can't make September Steve but will definately be goin to the double in December!


 
No worries mate, got a seat saved for ya


----------



## treeboa34 (Sep 20, 2007)

Two seats please if thats ok?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Saved for ya, have you seen the new hotel, much better location as well


----------



## treeboa34 (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it different from the one in March?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

yep, still a mercure but this ones in Zwolle, pool sauna etc etc and nearer the town centre so loads to do when we get there


----------



## treeboa34 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hamm town centre or in Houten?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

treeboa34 said:


> Hamm town centre or in Houten?


Zwolle town centre


----------



## treeboa34 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah ok no probs sounds great thanks!


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Huw and I want a couple of seats for December too please 

(sorry for going off topic a bit :lol2: )


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Turtle Jo said:


> Huw and I want a couple of seats for December too please
> 
> (sorry for going off topic a bit :lol2: )


Your seats are allways in reserve:notworthy:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

can you do pick up from ham and deliver to me like and how much would it cost?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

just 4 seats left for this now closing in two weeks


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Just to confirm I don't need to book the hotel? Straight there and back?


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

johnc79 said:


> Just to confirm I don't need to book the hotel? Straight there and back?


Pm'd.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

potentially got 5 seats i can free up as i might have to take the courier van with me on this one, will need to know by 6pm tomorow if anyone is interested


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Hamm*

Hiya could you send me all the info need ed accommodation coach travel who I need to ring what I need to book thank you


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

All filled now, thank you


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Enjoyed the trip/show real good group on the bus. Big thank you to you and adam. Soon as Snake day is on your site we'll book.
Thanks again
John


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

You're welcome, snake day and december will be on the site within the next couple of days


----------

